# Important - New Strategy HR 669



## ashesc212 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is from USArk and is very important:


> Urgent Letter to the Reptile Nation / HR669
> 
> Reptile Nation,
> 
> ...


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 12, 2009)

New Email from USArk.org



> Here is a step by step video done by Ralph Davis of USARK on how to most effectively fight HR669. This is what the Folks on Capitol Hill suggested we do when USARK President Andrew Wyatt and USARK Lobbyist Tom Wolfe met with key figures from the Subcommittee on Insular Affairs, Oceans & Wildlife... including Ranking Republican Representative Harry Brown's office. Old fashion letter writing is still one of the most effective ways to lobby congress. Marshal Myers from PIJAC agreed; real letters are irreplaceable as a tool to lobby congress. If you are doing other things to try and reach the committee thats great. We want to pursue all efforts to defeat HR669. The NoHR669.com campaign is commendable. USARK supports it... but you need to write your letters first. There is no easy way out... there just isn't. WRITE YOUR LETTERS!



Guys - if you go on another forum like Kingsnake or something, can you post all of this info. scattered throughout the posts we have going so that more people can get involved...


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 14, 2009)

FANTASTIC NEWS FROM USARK!!! KEEP "EM COMING!!!! The deadline is April 21st!!!

URGENT Reminder HR669

I am Happy to report that the REPTILE NATION has awoken!!! Hundreds of letters began to pour into Tom Wolfe's office yesterday. Keep it up we need thousands more. The sleeping Giant is awake and Leading the charge in OPPOSING HR669! But we need to keep the Giant awake and get him to deliver the death blow to HR669.

If you have written your letters to the Committee on Insular Affairs, Oceans & Wildlife opposing HR669... Thank you!!!-- now go get your friends and colleagues to do the same!

If you have NOT written your letters.... WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR!!!! We are running out of time. All letters need to be to Tom Wolfe's office by Tuesday April 21st. That means your final opportunity will be to OVERNIGHT a package to him NO LATER THAN MONDAY! Get it DONE!!!

ALL LETTERS MUST BE TO TOM WOLFE'S OFFICE BY TUESDAY APRIL 21st!!!!!

REMEMBER the 3 most effective way to influence the Subcommittee and Congress as a whole:

1. Personal appearances in Congressional offices.
2. Real Letters delivered in mass.
3. Phone Calls.


----------

